# Ladies...I need your input



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Ladies,
I need your input. Since I've been hitting the gym, getting the muscles in the appropriate places, etc. I have to buy some new boxer briefs.

What are some that you recommend that you like on your man?

I'm single/divorced now so I don't have that input anymore.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I just like regular boxers on my man. Boxer briefs are sexy too, but he doesn't like them...says they crunch his nuts.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Thong bro. I wanna see you in a thong.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> Thong bro. I wanna see you in a thong.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Pics!


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Bandit come on over brother you can see me in a thong 

How you doing partner?


----------



## YellowRoses (Jun 2, 2012)

I recommending modelling a selection and we will help you choose

I like trunks (not sure what they are called in USA - tight fitting, short legs, button or Y fly)


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Does anyone have a certain brand that they like better?


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

I've always been partial to Calvins (that's Klein, not Calvin of TAM)


----------



## jh52 (Apr 29, 2012)

I wear the "jockey" brand !!


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I like those fruity guys...


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Go commando!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

If you go commando, be careful with the zipper!


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

and don't be doing any LUNGES


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> thong bro. I wanna see you in a thong.
> _posted via mobile device_


eeewwwww!


----------



## Little Bird (Jan 16, 2012)

I like my H wearing boxer briefs. You'll obviously have to look around for the right fit for you, but my 'rule' for him is that it has to be tight enough in the back to show off his sculpted a$$ (which I adore) but loose enough in the front so it doesn't kill the boys


----------

